# 紅的 / 紅色的



## ouzhantekin

大家好，
我有一些有關顏色的問題。我知道中文裡有不少說法能講顏色不過不太確定甚麼時候用哪一個。例如，紅色這個顏色。。。
我可以說
紅的
紅色的
這兩個有差別嗎？

如果是一個np的話怎麼說比較好：

我有一輛......

A)紅的車
b)紅色的車
c)紅車

請問哪一個是最好最正確的說法？

另外，還有這三句話：

他穿的鞋子是紅的。
他穿的鞋子是紅色的。
他穿的鞋子紅色的。

請問那一個對？網路上或語法書上我都找不到這個題目，所以拜託你們囉！


----------



## Zhi

np是什么？
你的六句话里面前五句都没问题。第六句不好，能听懂，但是理论上不正确


----------



## xiaolijie

> np是什么？


大概是noun phrase 吧？
Zhi, 欢迎你来参加我们的论坛！


----------



## ouzhantekin

Zhi你好！欢迎你！
我說的NP就是Noun Phrase， 不好意思， 沒寫清楚。 

你說上面五個句子對， 沒有錯誤， 第六個才有問題。 應該是因為少一個·是·這個字吧。 

那五個句子的意思， 感覺都一樣嗎？ 有沒有什麽差別？

謝謝


----------



## Zhi

ouzhantekin said:


> Zhi你好！欢迎你！
> 我說的NP就是Noun Phrase， 不好意思， 沒寫清楚。
> 
> 你說上面五個句子對， 沒有錯誤， 第六個才有問題。 應該是因為少一個·是·這個字吧。
> 
> 那五個句子的意思， 感覺都一樣嗎？ 有沒有什麽差別？
> 
> 謝謝


是的，就是因为少了一个“是”
五个句子的意思基本一样，每个人说话的习惯不同而已。


----------



## BODYholic

ouzhantekin said:


> 1. 他穿的鞋子是紅的。
> 2. 他穿的鞋子是紅色的。
> 3. 他穿的鞋子紅色的。



I like to highlight a point that I didn't see it mentioned. Sentence #1 can also be interpreted as the person wears a pair of shoes belongs to 紅 (possibility a person's nickname, pet name or something), this is especially so when the context is ambiguous and utilizes in verbal communication.

a. For learning purpose, I would strongly advocate the use of sentence #2.
b. If dropping of "色" is imperative, I would rephrase it as such "他(所)穿的是(一双)紅鞋".
c. Lastly, I don't think sentence #3 is grammatically correct.


----------



## sandyhu

best choise
紅色的
b)紅色的車
他穿的鞋子是紅色的。


----------



## YangMuye

> b)紅色的車
> 他穿的鞋子是紅色的。
> 
> A)紅的車
> 他穿的鞋子是紅的。


似乎可以表达一样的意思。前者更好。



> c)紅車


可以说，但一般不这么用。我也不知道为什么。
“这辆车是红车”很不自然。不过“一辆红车从我身边擦过”似乎也不是那么难接受。

似乎 表示色彩的形容词 + 名词，表示“类型”“性质”的情况比较多。或者说表示“限定”的情况比较多。



> 红苹果/青苹果
> 蓝天/绿水
> 红灯/绿灯/黄灯
> ……


多少都有点对比的感觉。

我从网上找到了一个比较自然的例子：


> 常州某司机肇事撞死人后将红车改成蓝色


----------



## gvergara

Dear all:

I've come across two videos in which colors are used "differently". What I mean is, in one of the videos, they provide examples with Colour + *色 *(中国的国旗是*红色*和*黄色的*.), while in the other, the lecturer gives an example without it (那个车是*红的*.) Why is that? Is it optional in all cases, or does it actually depend on factors I cannot spot? Thanks

G.


----------



## ridgemao

那个车是红的， it is an informal or casual way of saying it.
那个车是红色的， it is a bit formal.

When you are talking about national flag, you should not say it in the casual way.


----------



## SuperXW

红 (red) and 红色 (red color) are the same in most cases. They are often interchangeable.


----------



## gary17

Hmm...紅色的 is very much the same as 紅的, but there are still some subtle differences.
紅色的 is slightly more formal and it is almost always correct to use it when you are speaking or writing.
I usually say 紅的 if colors have already appeared in the previous conversation, knowing that the listener would understand immediately what I mean.
A:天上有一隻藍色的鳥！
B:那邊還有一隻綠的！


----------



## Skatinginbc

夕陽一般紅的臉 vs. *夕陽一般紅色的臉; 這麼紅的車 vs. *這麼紅色的車 ==> 紅色, a noun, cannot be used in structures where an adjective is called for.

她的手是溫的, 她的脣是紅的, 她的舌是甜的, 她的心卻是黑的。==> It sounds formal, doesn't it?  My point: The difference between 紅的 and 紅色的 is not necessarily in formality.  紅的/黑的 allows more freedom in interpretation than 紅色的/黑色的, which places emphasis on color.  心是黑的 emphasizes "evilness", not the actual color.  她的脣是紅的 evokes a mental image of "being reddened (by passion)".  紅色的/黑色的 is more like a static description of the color.


----------

